# Slingshot Of The Month - April 2013 - Nominations



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of The Month - April 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nathan's Lamination


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Joseph's Copper and Ebony


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, so I picked out four from all the great stuff posted last month. Narrowing it down to one is always tough call, but once again I have used the "if I could have just one" method.

I would like to nominate AKM's slingshot for Gavko.

















original post found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21999-so-gavko-asked-me-to-make-him-a-slingshot/?hl=gavko


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I´d like to nominate BC-Slingers Homage to Charles Mutant Ninja

which can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22233-homage-to-charles-mutant-ninja/










Shape, colors and grain are amazing and i don´t know why really but i think it would be a perfect "X-Mas Slingshot". Maybe it´s the colortheme...don´t know.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Generally I do not get in on this competition ... I am more into function than form. But I cannot pass up the chance to nominate this one:



This is the "quick beech" by Crac, and you will find it here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22217-quick-beech/?hl=beech

This little, sleek beauty really spoke to me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I always like a good hammer slingshot so I would like to nominate my freind AnTrAxX for his #14 two face project. Link can be found here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22182-14-two-face/?hl=face.










As always great job Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I would like to nominate Quercusubers slingshot in cork oak. The classic design, the nice grain and his outstanding craftmanship got me. The thread can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22168-slingshot-in-cork-oak-eco/


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate Tobse for his Hammergrip Targetshooter, http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21911-hammergrip-targetshooter-for-2013/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I nominate Btoon84's Chalice with a Necktie.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22370-chalice-with-a-necktie/


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!

This time I'll nominate an excellent work by Harson, the "New Oak Fork" slingshot

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22285-a-new-oak-fork/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

How could I not nominate *Quarterinmynose*'s fantastic multi colour, multi core laminate I recieved as a gift last month.

He didn't give it a name, so I named it myself, '*Karen*' after one of my favorite redheads. All the right curves in the right places and looks to kill for.

Originally posted 11th March : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21908-an-awesome-gift-from-an-awesome-guy/


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

HEY YOU GUYS !!!!!!

i would like to nominate Oetzi's birch bark and oak wood

here she is in all her glory:










and here is the link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22310-birch-bark-and-oak-wood/

cheers chunk


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok so I'll warn you in advance, what you are about to see is in no way "beautiful" but I think it deserves a mention.

Theartofweapons' cast aluminium slingshot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21872-casting-an-aluminium-slingshot/


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> I´d like to nominate BC-Slingers Homage to Charles Mutant Ninja
> 
> Shape, colors and grain are amazing and i don´t know why really but i think it would be a perfect "X-Mas Slingshot". Maybe it´s the colortheme...don´t know.


You're right. Both color and shape. I see Rudolph the red-nose reindeer. I'd put one of these on my Christmas wish list. :bouncy:


----------

